# Gourami replacement



## Benedict (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm going to have to take my male Opaline Gourami back soon because his bullying is getting way out of hand and I've tried several things to no avail. And I wanted some ideas about something I could get to replace him, something hopefully of the same size and similarly blue coloration, but compatible with everything else.

I currently have a king tiger pleco, another female Opaline, a pearl Gourami, two sailfin mollies, some shrimp and snails and plan to get cardinal tetras eventually. My tank is 3 foot long, 20 inches tall, and a foot deep, 38 gallons.


----------

